# 8 months worth of work



## ceazur (Jul 24, 2010)

So here are 8 months give or take a month worth of working out/eating right/ cardio. Although there are far better results out there in even shorter time. You got to understand this is with college, enlisting and attending all Marine events, and a fiance who I have been tending to for 4+ years. Oh and holding a all day job and a regular life.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't underestimate me either... I've always been a beast.
And I ship out 20100816 with a Initial Strength Test of 1.5 mile run: 9:17, Dead Hang Pull Ups- 15, 2 min Crunches: 110


----------



## tnaugles (Jul 24, 2010)

Semper Fi Devildog. First let me congratulate you on being with the same lady for 4+ years. Now I will congratulate you on joining the most dedicated military force in all of the world. What is ur mos and hope you love runnin? because us leathernecks love runnin or so you would think. good luck devil dog and stay low.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 24, 2010)

tnaugles said:


> Semper Fi Devildog. First let me congratulate you on being with the same lady for 4+ years. Now I will congratulate you on joining the most dedicated military force in all of the world. What is ur mos and hope you love runnin? because us leathernecks love runnin or so you would think. good luck devil dog and stay low.



Thank you thank you. I'm Aircraft Structural Maintenance as of now ,but it is getting changed since I changed ship dates so I could leave earlier. I am waiting on GySgt Blakes to get back to me with the available MOS's. I will update when I find out which I will be.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy shit did you ever fill out. Great job!


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

thats good for only 8 months brother. is that gear free? i would assume yes?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice freakin' job, man!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 25, 2010)

No gear. that's chicken, eggs, whey, and tuna all the way... Thanks all tho


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 25, 2010)

Really good! Now you need to stay way from the beer. lol


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> Really good! Now you need to stay way from the beer. lol



So...what you're saying is that you'd hit it, right?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So...what you're saying is that you'd hit it, right?



haahaha


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice progress man!!!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

WeightGainNet said:


> Nice progress man!!!



preciate it


----------



## Ginger1961 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! Great job Mr. Man!

G


----------



## cagefighter1 (Aug 20, 2010)

good job!  when do you leave for the marines?  i am leaving in December my mos is infantry tho!!


----------

